# Suche altes SNES Game aus dem Jahre 1993/1994?



## HardcoreKoH (3. November 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich such, wie oben schon beschrieben, ein älteres SNES Spiel. Das Game müsste aus dem Jahr 1993/1994 sein. Als kleiner Bub habe ich das damals echt gerne bei meinen Cousin gespielt. Ich kann mich aber nur sehr schlecht und vage daran erinnern. In dem Spiel kamen eins-zwei(?) "Kampffrösche" () vor, die gegen Horden von Skeletten und "Schweine"(?) gekämpft haben. Das Spiel war durchweg auch ziemlich düster... Mehr Informationen habe ich leider nicht.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen. Danke.


----------



## Dari (3. November 2014)

Klingt ziemlich nach battletoads


----------



## ColorMe (3. November 2014)

DAS GEILSTE SPIEL AUF ERDEN!!! Ich kann noch immer die Fahrsequenzen auswending.


----------



## HardcoreKoH (3. November 2014)

Battletoads in Battlemaniacs. Genau das mein ich.  Ich danke euch. Jetzt ist mein Abend gerettet. :p


----------

